# HOWDY lets talk WEATHER -- Winter weather !



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Howdy all and Merry Xmas! I My name is DT - David Tolleris is i if and I am a grain and energy meteorologist located in Richmond Virginia. I will be making some weather posts here from time to time and I hope that you find these information useful. For those who wish to find out more about who I am and what I do ....you can click on my profile

First let me briefly say that as a private sector meteorologist that deals with energy and grain traders, the forecast process and mindset is significantly different than the type the meteorologist you see on The Weather Channel (TWC) or Accu-weather or your local TV.

If you know anybody who trades grain or energy ... then you know that those kinds of persons really don't care about the forecast today or tomorrow. Their main concern is 3 days from now.. 6 days... 9 days ...15 days etc. This is significantly different from what you see with the meteorologists on TWC or from NWS or from your local TV weather person who may or may not be a meteorologist.

It is a commonly held belief that you can't forecast with any accuracy beyond 4 or 5 days but that is NOT really correct. To be sure you cannot tell if he temperature in Chicago 7 days some now is going to be 42° vs 44 but you can tell if temperatures will be Above normal ..near normal or below normal and the same thing goes for precipitation. There are certain weather pattern that exists which scream " big East coast winter storm" or Big Midwest Winter storm" or Ice storm etc etc 

In addition... extended forecasting -- say out to two weeks or 30 days or three months- is a special skill which have to be done all the time. The winter forecast that you may see on your local TV meteorologist is often an identical or regurgitated forecast from CPC/ NWS . To do extended forecasting you have to do all the time - like playing baseball or fornicating. Issuing a winter forecast in October or November when the public is clamoring for it is a waste of time. Those who make 2 week forecasts and 30 day forecasts and seasonal forecasts all year round are usually much better at doing this sort of thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed.............and welcome.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome DT!

Also climbing on board the discussion.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the discussion.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome DT , big fan and I'm also a subscriber to your site , and Facebook.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

def checking this thread out


----------



## Sir Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

Welcome. Subscribed.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Too funny. I just mentioned you on the new england wx thread. Welcome


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I am hearing rumblings of a storm Tuesday???


----------

